# Convict question



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a breeding pair of convicts who have a few babies at the moment (a few because i keep feeding them to other fish) and i noticed about 10% of the babies are not showing any color (or black) and im just wondering if they could possibly be albino convicts or pinks?

pics to come of parernts

neither of them are albino or "pink"


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

